# Dead Ant



## Bynx (Apr 6, 2012)

I thought sticking an ant in the freezer would slow them down. Well it did that all right -- permanently. This is 7 shots assembled with Helicon Focus.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Apr 6, 2012)

You left it in the freeze too long. It will cause torpor but you have to time it right otherwise you get your result. Nice shot either way!


----------



## slackercruster (Apr 6, 2012)

Great work!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Nicely done  You def slowed him down lol


----------



## kundalini (Apr 7, 2012)

Whenever I here or see those two words together, I can't help but think of the theme song from the Pink Panther by Henry Mancini.


Great Shot!


----------



## daarksun (Apr 7, 2012)

Good quality. Great job!


----------

